# SMC - SINDH MEDICAL COLLEGE



## khan12 (Sep 14, 2007)

any experiences with SMC? how is it with foreigners and how is it compared to DMC?


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

I have heard about both and even been there too
I think dmc is alot more boring compared to smc. at smc there is some paki fun around there wid things like phaddas a routine
also alot of griffitee about ppl gettin out of jail and all
and alot of rangers


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

if u r a guy keep it in mind that tht out of 400 u only find around 70 guyss...and thenn thr is this political party prob...they force u into it at tims..thts a mjor drawback....
pluz u wnt fiond attendence in class cozz teh teachin system isnt that good....acc to a current 2nd yr student of smc...only 50 harldy attend school...do u know about all these issues...doo get urself informed b4 really gettin into smc n dmc...

in between they dont really havoc foriegners that much...but its difficult to settle if u are going to live in a hostel....but in teh end it all depends on you...you want to study you can study anywhere...


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

well!
I am settled at DMC now.
why wud political party be a prob.
and low attendence is an advantage right?
less students more attention, and you can at times be easily out of class too


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

hhh said:


> well!
> I am settled at DMC now.
> why wud political party be a prob.
> and low attendence is an advantage right?
> less students more attention, and you can at times be easily out of class too


Hey hhh,

Let's keep the thread about SMC. If you want to start a discussion regarding DMC, you can either create a new thread or add to the one already started here.


----------



## wafamohsin (May 18, 2007)

Heyy guys....I wanted to ask you a couple of questions about Sindh Medical College that maybe someone can answer for me! 
"For Foriegners:" 

1.) When does the semester begin??
2.) When is the deadline for tutiution, dorms, etc
3.) From a Foriegners point of view, how is Sindh Medical College??
4.) last but not least...everyone knows that AKU is the best in Karachi... so how is SMC's rep???

thanks to whoever answers these questions!!!! #happy


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

1.date depends on teh entry test every year..this year it started in the start of october.
2.dnt know about that am not studying in smc...
3.foriegners won't be allowed to attend dmc or smc from next year i have heard...nor will be the A-level students even if tehy are from pakistan..they all wil be enrolled in dow international university...which will cost Rs.6 lakh (pakistani0 per year...sooo you better get it confirmed before coming...
4.smc is famous for its all time street fights kind of fights among the different student parties...which are more like political...plus if you really have to pay 6 lakh per year you are too stupid to not to go for agha khan (around 5 lkh) or other private colleges(less than agha khan)....and take addmission in dow international...if you dont know smc ow comes under dow university of health sciences..which includes dow and smc...but i have heard that dow internatioanl is a good place...building enviournment and stuff...

ohh one more thing...according to inside news from next year dow university will have 50% guys and 50%girls seats...because they are too amny girls enrolled in govt medicals colleges and they quit after wards


----------

